# groaning/moaning/grunting



## Lynnette (Dec 12, 2004)

hi

can anyone tell me whether it is the female or the male who is inclined to sit & groan/moan!!!
These 2 are only 3 months. Also which one is inclined to be the most bossy in regard to other birds? 
thanks, Lynnette


----------



## PapaPigeon (Dec 22, 2004)

*Head Honcho*

Well I'm not sure about sitting and groaning but the cocks definately make the most noise. My hens sit and moan/coo when they are trying to lay. The alpha bird is obviosly the most dominant, unless you have all hens I would say a cock is probably the *head honcho*. I'm sure others  will have more.


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

It is definitly a cock-bird that will sit in a nest and "moan/groan... roo-coo" loudly, and I mean LOUDLY. I've been told that they're trying to call their hen to the nest... kinda a... "get your butt over here woman" call..  ... they'll get the hen into the nest and then try to shove themselvels, or at least their head, under the hen and coo and flutter... kinda a "wouldn't it be cool to have some squabbies?"

Its all part of pigeon courtship... which is actually rather hillarious to watch!

Yes, the hen will do a quieter verson of the same when on the nest and grunt and wing-slap if you approach her sitting on her eggs or squabs.

At three months though... your birds... that seems a bit young, but I suppose they could be about feeling their oats. Maybe they're a bit older??


----------



## rosey_love (Mar 21, 2004)

At this time it is very hard to tell if this if a male or a female. They could have on attidude this week and the next another.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

*Domestic abuse*

 Reading the replies I now think Dudley is a male. He grunts and coos so loudly I can hear it two floors down! Plus, I think he thinks he's the big kahuna! When he doesn't get his way he grunts coos and then proceeds to peck the living poop outta me! I have actually have a neck full of welts from his little episodes. That guy will latch onto skin and shake around like he wants to rip me to pieces. Is this a dominance thing?


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Pete Jasinski said:


> Reading the replies I now think Dudley is a male. He grunts and coos so loudly I can hear it two floors down!


Yeah, I'd say that was a cock-bird!  



Pete said:


> That guy will latch onto skin and shake around like he wants to rip me to pieces. Is this a dominance thing?


I've seen my cock-birds do this too. Usually when fighting over a perch. One will get ahold of the "scruff" of the other's neck and literally flip the other bird off of the perch. Its funny, the bird that "won" will "strut his stuff" whild the "looser" sometimes will go to the other end of the loft and "talk trash"...


----------



## PapaPigeon (Dec 22, 2004)

*Haha*

Those "thug" fighting birds. LOL.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

ZigZagMarquis said:


> I've seen my cock-birds do this too. Usually when fighting over a perch. One will get ahold of the "scruff" of the other's neck and literally flip the other bird off of the perch. Its funny, the bird that "won" will "strut his stuff" whild the "looser" sometimes will go to the other end of the loft and "talk trash"...


He definitely struts his stuff after pummeling me! His head and back feathers ruffle up and he coos like mad all while dancing around his fallen victim. Looks like he feels I'm his subordinate.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Well, I know a hen name Kippy that can put your cock-bird in it's place.  
She plays tug-o-war like a dog.  
LOL! Just having fun guys! She is a tough one.


----------



## BrianNAmy (Nov 2, 2003)

Stewie will tear us to shreds when we put our hands in his cage. Well, actually he warns us first, then acts out the Joe Pesci bar scene from Goodfellas....

Funny thing is he will only attack our hands, he'll sit calmly on our heads, shoulders arms, etc but only attack our hands.

From what I've seen, the male is the one who's the loudest.


----------

